# Rich Piana's Autopsy



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

*Rich Piana's Autopsy*
_by Anthony Roberts_

The results are in and they're not what you'd expect...

Florida's District Six Medical Examiner has completed Rich Piana's autopsy (read the full report at MuckRock). 

*Here's what got reported:*

-An enlarged heart (and 'significant heart disease')
-Mild coronary atherosclerosis (plaque buildup on the artery walls)
-Fatty liver
-Congested thyroid
-Congested kidneys
-Discolored kidneys
-Ischemic brain tissue (i.e. brain tissue that had lost blood supply)
-Necrotic brain tissue (i.e. dead cells)
-Brain edema (swelling)
-Ascites (accumulation of protein-containing fluid in the abdomen)

In addition, by far the lengthiest part of the autopsy's notes concerned his lungs, which were filled with fluid and swollen (bronchopneumonia pleural effusion wih edema), showed apparent fat emboli and micro-abscesses, plus displayed both acute and chronic inflammatory cells.

No cause or manner of death is given.

And it would be nearly impossible to determine cause of death with any certainty, as a result of Piana's severe heart disease and admitted (performance enhancing) drug use  plus the fact that he survived in a coma for 18 days in the hospital.

No toxicology tests were administered because the hospital discarded the specimens, despite an explicit request that they be retained.

*Source: *https://medium.com/@anthonyroberts/rich-pianas-autopsy-630ccb12ca33

.


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> *Rich Piana's Autopsy*
> _by Anthony Roberts_
> 
> The results are in and they're not what you'd expect...
> ...


Wow

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/OLhgbqb7il8


----------

